# Massachusetts Orchid Society Show THIS WEEKEND!!!



## likespaphs (Nov 4, 2010)

"Trident's Treasures" - MOS Annual Show & Sale in memory of Dr. Wilford Neptune

Fri Nov 5 -- 1-5 pm
Sat Nov 6 -- 10 am - 5 pm
Sun Nov 7 -- 10 am - 4 pm

For information contact: [email protected]

Show website: www.massorchid.org/show


----------



## NYEric (Nov 4, 2010)

C U there!


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 4, 2010)

a few pictures from setup:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanx for sharing. I tried to get Glen Decker to bring a paph for me but he had left for the show already. 
Are those oranges!?


----------



## baodai (Nov 5, 2010)

Eric, You wish you could have that greenhouse. Those are limes I think, I wonder where are those bananas used to be there
BD


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2010)

I wonder if they'll get upset when I take a lime to make limeade!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 5, 2010)

Looks like a great environment for a show.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 5, 2010)

the last photo is a new greenhouse called the Limoniana or something
Tower Hill Botanic Garden is a great place!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 6, 2010)

OK. I'm on my way out to the show!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 7, 2010)

OK. I went to the show and met Baodia and saw Likespaphs. I had previously met Brian at GNYOS show w/ Eric M. I believe but had forgotten, Sorry. I meant to only spend $100 but went over by double.  but I came home w/ some interesting paphs and some supplies I needed. I took a ton of fotos, including Piping Rock's variegated foliage paph, and will post them tomorrow night. BTW, those were limes in the photo but the one I tried to grab wouldn't come off the tree!  I did get a tangerine from another tree! My thanks to the Mass. Orchid Society for their hospitality.


----------



## baodai (Nov 7, 2010)

NYEric said:


> OK. I went to the show and met Baodia and saw Likespaphs. I had previously met Brian at GNYOS show w/ Eric M. I believe but had forgotten, Sorry. I meant to only spend $100 but went over by double.  but I came home w/ some interesting paphs and some supplies I needed. I took a ton of fotos, including Piping Rock's variegated foliage paph, and will post them tomorrow night. BTW, those were limes in the photo but the one I tried to grab wouldn't come off the tree!  I did get a tangerine from another tree! My thanks to the Mass. Orchid Society for their hospitality.



Eric,
Good to know you are home fine, I got a large orange myself :rollhappy: I hope they won't kick us out next time. Where are the pics?
BaoDai


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 7, 2010)

it was good to see you, Eric 
would have been nice to meet you Baodai but i guess i got there just after you left. 
if you have facebook access, i posted a lot of photos on the Massachusetts Orchid Society page. didn't get a photo of the foliage on that plant, though. i was silly and took most of the pictures while plants were still out of the displays for aos judging.


----------



## cliokchi (Nov 7, 2010)

hi likespaphs,

what is your facebook page 
thanks clokchi


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 7, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Massachusetts-Orchid-Society-MOS/170871122052


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2010)

I got to Boylston from NYC in under 3 hours so these guys were the only ones there when I arrived. I think they used to live at Heather's! 




























Piping Rock display. Look closely, I'll post more on that.




Host society


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for the pics Eric!!!! Impressive stanhopea!!! But what were those beasts on the 1. pic? Jean


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2010)

True Druid Spring!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> Thanks for the pics Eric!!!! Impressive stanhopea!!! But what were those beasts on the 1. pic? Jean



Wild turkeys!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2010)

Some Art and vendors..








Really cool cornstarch flowers from Jai's 












Kelly's Korner supplies


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2010)

Flat lip Phal









Some stuff for you Neo people


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2010)

Last but not least, something for you variegated people. From Piping Rock's display variegated leaf Paph! Won a JC!!


----------



## wojtek (Nov 8, 2010)

Solid show !!!!!

thanks for the presentation


----------



## Pete (Nov 8, 2010)

what is that parvi? is that a ma belle? the staminode color is weird. and that sign in the back of it says Paph. lynleigh koopowitz ( delenatii x emersonii)...!! that is joyce hasegawa. lynleigh is delenatii x malipo


----------



## Gcroz (Nov 8, 2010)

Pete said:


> what is that parvi? is that a ma belle?



The plant was Paph. Mint Chocolate, although I don't remember the full cross. Half the parentage is malipoense.


----------



## cliokchi (Nov 8, 2010)

hi New York Eric,

thanx very much for sharing the photo-shoot with us
highly appreciated !
what was your damage after visiting the show, was the flesh weak ?
oke:
thanx4all cliokchi


----------



## Clark (Nov 8, 2010)

Awesome!
Some wow on the cornstarch flowers!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2010)

Pete said:


> what is that parvi? is that a ma belle? the staminode color is weird. and that sign in the back of it says Paph. lynleigh koopowitz ( delenatii x emersonii)...!! that is joyce hasegawa. lynleigh is delenatii x malipo



malipoense x emersonii. But I'm sure this one is hung. :ninja:
I bought myself a Paph. Kevin Porter/Paph. fairreianum alb./some teenie cornstarch flowers/ some pleuros/& a bunch of supplies.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 8, 2010)

thanks for posting the photos!

(psst. instead of hung i'll bet it's jack)


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 8, 2010)

NYEric said:


> malipoense x emersonii. But I'm sure this one is hung. :ninja:



I can beleive this. Thanks for the peak Eric. How was Baobai?


----------



## Shiva (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for the pics Eric. Lots of nice plants there.


----------



## baodai (Nov 8, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> I can beleive this. Thanks for the peak Eric. How was Baobai?


Rick,
There's thing you talk about and there's thing you don't ... the more you talk the more trouble you get yourself into.
I like mix my media around this time, So i can leave it outside during the winter time, I bought a truck load of media from kkorchid and wormsway on the way home. Yeap, and a loney phrag pearcei from Glen
BaoDai


----------



## hardy (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks so much Eric for sharing the photos. 



NYEric said:


> BTW, those were limes in the photo but the one I tried to grab wouldn't come off the tree!  I did get a tangerine from another tree! My thanks to the Mass. Orchid Society for their hospitality.



Maybe next time you should bring clippers, so that you can take home baskets full of them :rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2010)

Too much risk.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 8, 2010)

Quite a show! I wonder about that Phrag. Mini Grande though (in post 18). I am not an expert, but it looks very different from other pictures I have seen.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for the pics! That variegated paph is gorgeous, hope the blooms are too! That first phal is kinda interesting.


NYEric said:


> ....Are those oranges!?





baodai said:


> ...... Those are limes I think, ....


and if you ask me they looked like grapefruit! :rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## etex (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for the great pics!!


----------

